# Durst A600



## niccig

So - I work at a public university and we have to do the whole "surplus" thing when we decide we don't need equipment anymore.  After a certain period of time, if no other department claims equipment, it can be sold to the public.  Today I was at the surplus public store and ran across a Durst A600 enlarger and time-o-lite timer for a grand total of $20.  I've had enough experience with the enlargers in the art school lab (Beseler 23CII's) to know to check that the lens is there, the lamp works, moving parts adjust smoothly, etc (and that all checked out).  It appears to work beautifully, but my knowledge of this enlarger ends there.  Does anyone have any literature on this model by any chance?  Google wasn't so helpful on this one.  I'm not even sure if it's color or just b&w, since condenser enlargers are a bit foreign to me.  But for $20, how can you pass it up?


----------



## Torus34

If you don't have an enlarger and you need one, the price is right.


----------



## ksmattfish

niccig said:


> I'm not even sure if it's color or just b&w



Any enlarger can do either.  It's just a matter of whether the filters are built in, or you need a color printing filter kit.

A great deal, by the way.  The A600 can handle up to 6x9cm negs.


----------



## niccig

Sweet.   That's cool to know about color/b&w - I was finally able to get into color photo at school for this coming fall, so I'll be learning about color stuff pretty soon   Enlarger is purchased and sitting in my "studio" (spare bedroom) - now I just have to buy all the other stuff I need for printing.


----------



## terri

Congrats! Fantastic deal. You ought to be sitting there laughing your head off at scoring this for virtually nothing.

Have fun with it - hope you post some of your prints here for us!


----------



## niccig

No prints yet, but I've got everything except a grain focuser, contrast filters, and a way to lightproof my spare bedroom.  

Does anyone know where the filters go in this enlarger?  Just in the negative carrier?  So confused


----------



## IlanXP

I have the Durst in my mother's atic so I can advise only from memory.
There should be a drawer above or below the negative holder where you can put the filters.
I have switched to digital photography recently, and will soon be looking for some school to donate all my analog stuff, as soon as I get the courage to separate from it.
span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------

